# Nvidia drivers



## mk (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, I have some strange problem.

Yesterday I decided to install nvidia-drivers for my nvidia 6150LE embedded card. In return programs like celestia and stellarium start to work beautiful. However I notice a problem. 

I have to set manual my resolution - 1280x1024@60, which is strange since I do have xorg.conf and that modeline works. After installation of nvidia-drivers I notice other thing with xrandr - after every start of X refresh rate is falling down from 60 to 53 and can't reset to higher valu. 

Nvidia-settings works fine but even if save the settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf it doesn't work. Another thing is with the above resolution set in xorg.conf every time I start X I get 1024x768@60-75. And today I hit another rock - I can't use nv driver anymore. If *kldunload linux/nvidia*, X with nv stops and throw 


```
NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (No such file or directory).
(EE) Jan 20 09:15:37 NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the
(EE) Jan 20 09:15:37 NVIDIA(0):     system's kernel log for additional error messages and
(EE) Jan 20 09:15:37 NVIDIA(0):     consult the NVIDIA README for details.
(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
```

*kldload linux/nvidia* and nv works. 

And even then I start with 1024x768. 

xorg.conf for nv is the one that *X -configure* build + modeline and Xkb options. Nothing more.

xorg.conf for nvidia driver is copy of the above + the changes from nvidia guide - remove dri, add nvidia driver instead of nv. 

Any suggestions is goin on?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2011)

Can you post your xorg.conf and perhaps /var/log/Xorg.0.log?

The reason you can't easily switch back and forth between nvidia and nv is because the nvidia driver install replaces a few Xorg libs too.


----------



## mk (Jan 20, 2011)

See the attachment


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2011)

Alright, you can remove these lines:

```
FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
```
Those directories don't exist.


```
Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
EndSection
```
These are all loaded by default so there's no need to specify them.


```
HorizSync    31.0 - 83.0
	VertRefresh  56.0 - 76.0
	Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync
```
Let DCC figure it out.


```
Option     "SWcursor"
```
Why?!? Remove.



```
SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes "1280x1024_60.00"
	EndSubSection
```
Remove the modes line.


----------



## mk (Jan 20, 2011)

> Those directories don't exist.


They do actually.



> These are all loaded by default so there's no need to specify them.


Those come with X -configure and I don't bother to remove.



> Let DCC figure it out.


Well - 1024x758@56



> Why?!? Remove.


For some reason after install and configure X my mouse die, and this way start working.



> Remove the modes line.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2011)

mk said:
			
		

> > Those directories don't exist.
> 
> 
> They do actually.


Ah, yes, they indeed do. But there's a problem with them:

```
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/").
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/").
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/").
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/").
```

Please post your new /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------



## mk (Jan 20, 2011)

xorg.conf is edit as you said.  
added 
	
	



```
hint.agp.0.disable=1
```
 in /boot/device.hints no change..


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2011)

That looks a lot better.

Do you use Gnome? Or some other DE? If it's Gnome try setting the resolution to 1280x1024 using the Gnome settings (not nvidia-settings).


----------



## mk (Jan 20, 2011)

I use gnome. Manage to set 1280x1024 at maximum 53hz. That may be ok for the moment.
As a side note I have xp guest in VB which was in saved state, and with nvidia driver enabled I can't resume. The problem is solved by removing 2d acceleration and 3d support from Display menu in VB. 
Thank you SirDice!


----------

